# Will I need an aftermarket CDI after snorkels??



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

Yo Fella's..
Starting to snorkel the wife 06' Sportsman 500 EFI and I am curious if I will need to locate an aftermarket CDI/programmer for it after it is snorkeled.
And if I do, who makes one for this bike, I have searched all around and it doesnt seem that they are many out there for the 500's..

[email protected]!


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

Boy I'm not real sure on that one. I think I would just make sure your snorks are larger than the original opening in the air box and maybe you won't have to do anything but ride it.


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

Yeah, I'm going to run (2) 1.5" spa tubes from air box. I hope I don't have to get a programmer/cdi for this..


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Maybe not. I think if you are runnin dual 1.5"s you will be ok, if you end up getting too much air you can stick in a reducer... Better than not having enough air, not as easy to change.


----------

